# Kindertaugliche Schutzausrüstung: Protektoren, Full Face Helme, etc.



## samilio (22. Januar 2019)

Servus zusammen,

nachdem ich mit meinem Sohnemann im letzten Jahr hin und wieder im Bikepark war und uns das beiden ziemlich gut gefallen hat, bin ich nun auf der Suche nach kindertauglicher Schutzausrüstung für meinen 9-Jährigen und hoffe auf Empfehlungen von euch.

Meine lokalen Händler haben da leider sehr wenig Auswahl...

Gibt es überhaupt gute und leichte (!) Fullface Helme für Kids?
Softe oder harte Knie- und Ellenbogenprotektoren? 
Rücken?

Ich bin auf eure Erfahrungen und Empfehlungen gespannt


----------



## bernd e (22. Januar 2019)

Servus, ich habe meiner Tochter einen Bell Super mit Kinnbügel in in Gr. S gekauft, da er bis Kopfumfang 51 cm runter geht, rel. leicht und vor allem Funktional ist. Bevor jetzt die Ermahnung mit Schutzwirkung des Bell kommen, ihr müsst bedenken das ein Kind leichter als ein Erwachsener ist und somit auch weniger Energie generiert. Klar ist ein echter Fullface sicherer.
Rückenschutz habe ich einen Hartschalen bei Amazon gekauft. 
Knie und Ellbogen gibt es schöne Modelle von IXS, AXO und den anderen Herstellern auch. Am besten anprobieren. Ich bin zwar kein Fan von Ware bestellen und zurück senden, aber man kann halt eine Auswahl bestellen und durchprobieren. Einen Laden der die große Auswahl hat zu finden ist, wie du bemerkt hast, schwer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (22. Januar 2019)

bernd e schrieb:


> Einen Laden der die große Auswahl hat zu finden ist, wie du bemerkt hast, schwer.


Und das auch noch in Kindergrößen halte ich für unmöglich...


----------



## LockeTirol (23. Januar 2019)

Mein Sohn hat den Fox Proframe Helm in S bekommen. Manchmal bekommt man den günstig. Je nach Kopfgröße ist das vielleicht eine Option. Der ist super belüftet und sehr leicht.


----------



## Biebertaler (24. Januar 2019)

Hi, das selbe Problem hatten wir auch.
Meine 2 Jungs mussten für 2019 komplett neu für den Enduro Bereich ausgestattet werden, da beide (9 Jahre + 13 Jahre) dieses Jahr die "Enduro One" Serie mitfahren.

Die Ausrüstung von meinem Großen:
- 100% "Status" Helm mit farblich passendem O'Neal Goggle
- IXS "Hack" Ellebogenschützer
- G-Form "Pro X" Knieschützer
- Evoc "Protector Vest Kids"
- O'Neal "Element" Handschuhe
- 5Ten Schuhe *Danny MacAskill*


Die Ausrüstung von meinem Kleinen ist nahezu identisch:
- Blue Grass "Intox" mit farblich passendem O'Neal Goggle
- IXS "Hack" Ellebogenschützer
- G-Form "Pro X" Knieschützer
- Evoc "Protector Vest Kids"
- Fox "Ripley" Handschuhe
- 5Ten Schuhe *Danny MacAskill*

Das gute ist das ein Bekannter ein MTB Laden hat, dort können wir testen und auch Meinungen / Erfahrungen austauschen, da der Besitzer auch aktiv fährt und die Sachen selber ausgiebig testet und / oder auch Feedback von anderen Leuten bekommt. Zumal werden auch dann verschiedene Größen bestellt, das was bei uns dann nicht paßt wird dann in den Laden zum Verkauf ausgehängt.


----------



## ChrissiF (4. Dezember 2019)

Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einem Fullface Helm. Mein Sohn, 7 Jahre, 50cm Kopfumfang wünscht sich einen Fullface Helm zum BMX. Ich hab versucht ihm das auszureden, aber dank YT Videos ist er der Meinung, dass er sowas braucht. Es gibt ja so Helm/Kinnbügel-Kombis, die wären relativ leicht. Aber taugen die was, bzw. sind die dann evtl. sogar gefährlich? 
Ich suche also einen möglichst leichten Helm für kleinen Kopfumfang. Den er dann auch evtl fürs MTB nutzen kann.


----------



## delphi1507 (4. Dezember 2019)

Ich hab für meinen jetzt den bestellt https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/7-idp-kids-m1-helm-send-commit-/rp-prod177297

Ist immer eine Frage des Preises wie leicht der Helm ist. Met parachut wäre z.b. extrem leicht.

Messe den Kopfumfang sicherheitshalber noch Mal nach. Meine Kinder 4 und 7 liegen da schon durchaus deutlich drüber!


----------



## olsche (4. Dezember 2019)

Schaum-Rückenprotektoren gibt es gute von Komperdell aus dem Reit-/Skibereich...


----------



## ChrissiF (4. Dezember 2019)

Ich messe nachher nochmal. Aber unsere Kids haben kleine Köpfe. Was wiegt denn der 7 idp?


----------



## delphi1507 (4. Dezember 2019)

ChrissiF schrieb:


> Ich messe nachher nochmal. Aber unsere Kids haben kleine Köpfe. Was wiegt denn der 7 idp?


Müsste ich nachher Mal auf die waage legen. Bei uns ist der halt nur für den gelegentlichen Parkeinsatz gedacht. Und da ist das Gewicht nicht auf Platz 1 der Kriterien.


----------



## ChrissiF (4. Dezember 2019)

Kopfumfang 51cm. Wie gesagt, unsere Kids haben eher kleine Köpfe. Wenn er so einen Helm trägt, geht das dann auch ohne die Krause?
Den Helm möchte er zum „so“ rumfahren. Er übt Tricks auf der Straße. Er findet einen Fullface Helm einfach cool und das Christkind soll ihn bringen, wenn er schon von der Mama keinen bekommt. ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (4. Dezember 2019)

ChrissiF schrieb:


> Kopfumfang 51cm. Wie gesagt, unsere Kids haben eher kleine Köpfe. Wenn er so einen Helm trägt, geht das dann auch ohne die Krause?
> Den Helm möchte er zum „so“ rumfahren. Er übt Tricks auf der Straße. Er findet einen Fullface Helm einfach cool und das Christkind soll ihn bringen, wenn er schon von der Mama keinen bekommt. ?


 der fullface schützt erstmal das Gesicht und die Zähne besser als ein normaler Helm.

Eine Halskrause (neck brace) verhindert die Überdehnung der Halswirbelsäule nach vorne/hinten. 
Er sollte sich nur klar machen, das beim nur so rumfahren, der Helm deutlich wärmer ist als ein offener Helm. Das ist auch der Grund warum viele dann den Helm z.b. bergrauf ausziehen!


----------



## delphi1507 (4. Dezember 2019)

ChrissiF schrieb:


> Ich messe nachher nochmal. Aber unsere Kids haben kleine Köpfe. Was wiegt denn der 7 idp?



Einmal der 7 Idp als erwachsenen xs version 





Zum Vergleich ein fox proframe


----------



## ChrissiF (4. Dezember 2019)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> der fullface schützt erstmal das Gesicht und die Zähne besser als ein normaler Helm.
> Eine Halskrause (neck brace) verhindert die Überdehnung der Halswirbelsäule nach vorne/hinten.


Das ist schon klar. Erstmal fährt er damit ja nur mit dem Bmx auf der Straße rum und übt und findet sich mit Helm dann eben cooler. ? Ich hab halt Bedenken, dass das zusätzlich Gewicht im Falle eines Sturzes nicht wirklich gut für die Halswirbelsäule ist?


----------



## Kati (4. Dezember 2019)

ChrissiF schrieb:


> Ich messe nachher nochmal. Aber unsere Kids haben kleine Köpfe. Was wiegt denn der 7 idp?


Alpina King Carapax wiegt etwa die Hälfte. Weiß aber nicht, ob der deinen Preisvorstellungen entspricht und wie sicher er ist.
Und laut Größenangabe ab 52cm


----------



## everywhere.local (30. Juni 2020)

Hey, habt ihr konkrete Empfehlungen für Protektoren für die Jüngsten?
Unsere Tochter wird jetzt 3 und zunehmend grantig, wenn sie nicht ab und zu eine Runde mit Papa im Bikepark auf dem Mac-Ride mitfahren darf. (Blueline, stark reduzierte Geschw. - bevor hier wieder gleich Alarm ist)
Daher fände ich es nicht übel, wenn sie wenigstens ein paar Schoner hätte... zumal sie das vor allem auf dem Pumptrack gebrauchen kann.
Dass ihr bei mir etwas passiert, ist ja relativ unwahrscheinlich.


//edit: oneal peewee?


----------



## Sandheide (5. Juli 2020)

everywhere.local schrieb:


> Hey, habt ihr konkrete Empfehlungen für Protektoren für die Jüngsten?
> Unsere Tochter wird jetzt 3 und zunehmend grantig, wenn sie nicht ab und zu eine Runde mit Papa im Bikepark auf dem Mac-Ride mitfahren darf. (Blueline, stark reduzierte Geschw. - bevor hier wieder gleich Alarm ist)
> Daher fände ich es nicht übel, wenn sie wenigstens ein paar Schoner hätte... zumal sie das vor allem auf dem Pumptrack gebrauchen kann.
> Dass ihr bei mir etwas passiert, ist ja relativ unwahrscheinlich.
> ...


Meine Tochter (4) hat die IXS Hack Knieschoner und die Leatt Kids Elenbogenschoner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tria (6. Juli 2020)

Ich habe am Wochenende die 7IDP Kids und Youth für meinen 6-jährigen ausprobiert. 
Ich denke die Kids sollten sich gut für kleinere Knirpse eignen. Den Preis fand ich auf jeden Fall fair.

http://s303007218.online.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=24262
http://s303007218.online.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=24265


----------



## Kati (6. Juli 2020)

Ich lese hier auch immer mit, weil das bei uns auch ansteht.
Könntet ihr, wenn ihr Sachen empfehlt, bitte die Größe (und Statur) des Kindes mit angeben? 
Alter ist da meist nicht aussagekräftig. Danke


----------



## Wyppsilon (7. Juli 2020)

Gibts hier Meinungen zum Thema Fullface i.V. mit Neckbrace? ?


----------



## Tich (7. Juli 2020)

Wyppsilon schrieb:


> Gibts hier Meinungen zum Thema Fullface i.V. mit Neckbrace? ?


Meinung: Fullface ja, wenn das Gelände und/oder die Gangart härter werden. Sollte möglichst leicht sein. Ggf abnehmbarer Kinnbügel.
Optimal in Verbindung mit Neckbrace, da ansonsten mit Kinnbügel bei ungünstigem Sturz die Hebelwirkung auf die Halswirbelsäule nicht zu unterschätzen ist.
Erfahrungen fehlen noch. Mein großer ist erst vier und wir Tasten uns jetzt langsam an richtigen Pumptrack (velosolutions!) Und Singletrails heran. Spätestens nächstes Jahr gibt's dann einen Fullface, ggf auch Neckbrace dazu.


----------



## Wyppsilon (7. Juli 2020)

Also Fullface haben wir für beide (3 und 4, fast 5). Fur den Großen ein Bell Super Air R, weil der Kinnbügel abnehmbar ist, für den Kurzen passt der leider nicht. Da gab’s den Bell Sanction in XS. Wir fahren Ende Juli nach Leogang und jetzt grübel ich über Neckbrace ? wobei ich schon dazu tendiere, Atlas Broll oder so...


----------



## delphi1507 (7. Juli 2020)

Wyppsilon schrieb:


> Also Fullface haben wir für beide (3 und 4, fast 5). Fur den Großen ein Bell Super Air R, weil der Kinnbügel abnehmbar ist, für den Kurzen passt der leider nicht. Da gab’s den Bell Sanction in XS. Wir fahren Ende Juli nach Leogang und jetzt grübel ich über Neckbrace ? wobei ich schon dazu tendiere, Atlas Broll oder so...


Wir haben das Kinder Atlas macht einen guten Eindruck...


----------



## Wyppsilon (7. Juli 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Wir haben das Kinder Atlas macht einen guten Eindruck...


Welches genau denn?


----------



## icebreaker (7. Juli 2020)

Unserer, fast 6 aber von großer Statur , fährt im Park den „Kinderklasssiker“ Oneal Backflip und vorallem wegen dem Gewicht einen Ortema Neckbrace in S. Den möchte er, auch in den eher „einfacheren„ Parks nicht mehr absetzen. Da er sich z.B. in Leogang alles bis auf die Speedster und BongoBongo in erschreckender Geschwindigkeit herabstürzt, eine gute Investition.


----------



## delphi1507 (7. Juli 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Wir haben das Kinder Atlas macht einen guten Eindruck...


Atlas tyke kids neckbrace 2017er Modell


----------



## everywhere.local (8. Juli 2020)

*BELL Sanction* oder *O'NEAL Backflip RL2 Evo* ?
bin mir irgendwie unschlüssig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icebreaker (8. Juli 2020)

Im Zweifel lass immer ich den Kurzen entscheiden, spart viel ?


----------



## Wyppsilon (19. Juli 2020)

Mini Info zum Atlas Broll Neck Brace, wir haben das für unseren kurzen (grad seit Ende Mai 3J)  bestellt und gestern das erste Mal getestet, sowohl von der Qualität, als auch von der „Montage“ macht es echt einen super Eindruck. In Verbindung mit dem Bell Santion behaupte ich auch, dass es seinen Zweck in Falle eines Falles erfüllt. Es ist zudem sehr angenehm vom Material und Titus hat es anstandslos getragen. ? wer nichts gegen Farben hat (rot, gelb), bekommt es auch schon recht günstig im Moment (ca. 45-50€). Wir haben nen zwanni mehr in ein schwarzes investiert.

Ich hab da aber auch noch ne Frage:  Mir wurde jetzt ins Gewissen geredet, dass ich unseren Kurzen doch mal etwas bremsen soll, weil er’s doch ziemlich „gehen lässt“ (Siehe Kids on Tour) ? ich suche daher einen guten Oberkörperschutz, der mehr als die jetzige Evoc Protektorenweste (Rücken) schützt. Irgendwelche Empfehlungen?

Danke und Gruß Florian


----------



## delphi1507 (19. Juli 2020)

Wyppsilon schrieb:


> Mini Info zum Atlas Broll Neck Brace, wir haben das für unseren kurzen (grad seit Ende Mai 3J)  bestellt und gestern das erste Mal getestet, sowohl von der Qualität, als auch von der „Montage“ macht es echt einen super Eindruck. In Verbindung mit dem Bell Santion behaupte ich auch, dass es seinen Zweck in Falle eines Falles erfüllt. Es ist zudem sehr angenehm vom Material und Titus hat es anstandslos getragen. ? wer nichts gegen Farben hat (rot, gelb), bekommt es auch schon recht günstig im Moment (ca. 45-50€). Wir haben nen zwanni mehr in ein schwarzes investiert.
> 
> Ich hab da aber auch noch ne Frage:  Mir wurde jetzt ins Gewissen geredet, dass ich unseren Kurzen doch mal etwas bremsen soll, weil er’s doch ziemlich „gehen lässt“ (Siehe Kids on Tour) ? ich suche daher einen guten Oberkörperschutz, der mehr als die jetzige Evoc Protektorenweste (Rücken) schützt. Irgendwelche Empfehlungen?
> 
> Danke und Gruß Florian


Die Suche ich auch noch... Aktuell wird die alte Reitweste der großen für den kleinen und ihre neue dafür genutzt..


----------



## Sandheide (19. Juli 2020)

Wyppsilon schrieb:


> Mini Info zum Atlas Broll Neck Brace, wir haben das für unseren kurzen (grad seit Ende Mai 3J)  bestellt und gestern das erste Mal getestet, sowohl von der Qualität, als auch von der „Montage“ macht es echt einen super Eindruck. In Verbindung mit dem Bell Santion behaupte ich auch, dass es seinen Zweck in Falle eines Falles erfüllt. Es ist zudem sehr angenehm vom Material und Titus hat es anstandslos getragen. ? wer nichts gegen Farben hat (rot, gelb), bekommt es auch schon recht günstig im Moment (ca. 45-50€). Wir haben nen zwanni mehr in ein schwarzes investiert.
> 
> Ich hab da aber auch noch ne Frage:  Mir wurde jetzt ins Gewissen geredet, dass ich unseren Kurzen doch mal etwas bremsen soll, weil er’s doch ziemlich „gehen lässt“ (Siehe Kids on Tour) ? ich suche daher einen guten Oberkörperschutz, der mehr als die jetzige Evoc Protektorenweste (Rücken) schützt. Irgendwelche Empfehlungen?
> 
> Danke und Gruß Florian


Fährt dein kleiner immer mit Fullface also auch auf normalen Waldwegen oder nutzt ihr den nur für anspruchsvollere Sachen?


----------



## Wyppsilon (19. Juli 2020)

Eigentlich war der Plan, dass das nur für Parks etc ist, aber der „kaspert“ immer soviel rum, dass es auch außerhalb Sinn macht, davon ab will er ihn auch ständig tragen ?‍♂️ Den Normalen würden wir ihm sonst eigentlich fur alles andere aufsetzen...


----------



## Sandheide (19. Juli 2020)

Den selben Gedanken habe ich für meine kleine auch. Aber ich hab dann ach keine Bock drauf wenn sie ihn immer anziehen will deshalb Streub ich mich davor noch.


----------



## delphi1507 (19. Juli 2020)

Sandheide schrieb:


> Den selben Gedanken habe ich für meine kleine auch. Aber ich hab dann ach keine Bock drauf wenn sie ihn immer anziehen will deshalb Streub ich mich davor noch.


Meine haben den auch erst später bekommen und haben selbst fest gestellt das es damit auf Tour unangenehm war ist, auch wenn Ben ihn heute hatte brauchen können ?..


----------



## icebreaker (19. Juli 2020)

Unserem haben wir von Beginn an gesagt, dass er den FullFace nur im Park aufsetzt oder wenn wir/er mal wieder was neues ausprobieren wo es im Gesicht treffen könnte. Dem Grunde nach hat er’s auch eingesehen, da er weiß, dass es mächtig heiß im Sommer wird.  In der Stadt und auf Tour und überall dort wo die Faktoren Sprung und Geschwindigkeit passen fährt seinen MT500jr .


----------



## Wyppsilon (19. Juli 2020)

icebreaker schrieb:


> Unserem haben wir von Beginn an gesagt, dass er den FullFace nur im Park aufsetzt oder wenn wir/er mal wieder was neues ausprobieren wo es im Gesicht treffen könnte. Dem Grunde nach hat er’s auch eingesehen, da er weiß, dass es mächtig heiß im Sommer wird.  In der Stadt und auf Tour und überall dort wo die Faktoren Sprung und Geschwindigkeit passen fährt seinen MT500jr .


Bis jetzt ist er auch nur im bike oder skate Park gefahren, sodass der FF schon in Ordnung ist. Mal sehen wie es sich noch entwickelt, insbesondere sommerliche Temperaturen könnten uns in die Karten spielen ? 
Haben für ihn auch den MT500jr, top Helm, bis auf eine Schwachstelle, die Führung vom Visier. Habt ihr das auch, dass die das Visier aus der Führung rutscht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icebreaker (19. Juli 2020)

Nein, nur eine Schraube haben wir vor kurzem verloren. Visier hält aber trotzdem.


----------



## Wyppsilon (19. Juli 2020)

Schraube haben wir auch schon verloren, kam nach kurzer Anfrage an Endura bei Insta recht schnell und unkompliziert per Post ?
Komisch mit dem Visier, ich reklamier das glaub mal nachm Urlaub...


----------



## Sandheide (20. Juli 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Meine haben den auch erst später bekommen und haben selbst fest gestellt das es damit auf Tour unangenehm war ist, auch wenn Ben ihn heute hatte brauchen können ?..



Hoffentlich alles relativ gut ausgangen?


----------



## delphi1507 (20. Juli 2020)

Sandheide schrieb:


> Hoffentlich alles relativ gut ausgangen?


Ja halb so wild, Kratzer am Kinn und auf die Zungenspitze gebissen... Wirklich nur den äußerstem Rand...


----------



## icebreaker (20. Juli 2020)

> Ich hab da aber auch noch ne Frage:  Mir wurde jetzt ins Gewissen geredet, dass ich unseren Kurzen doch mal etwas bremsen soll, weil er’s doch ziemlich „gehen lässt“ (Siehe Kids on Tour) ? ich suche daher einen guten Oberkörperschutz, der mehr als die jetzige Evoc Protektorenweste (Rücken) schützt. Irgendwelche Empfehlungen?


Die Frage ist doch immer die wie hoch man die Gefahr einer schweren Verletzung einschätzt, trägt man die ganze Zeit bedenken ist der Sport vielleicht der Falsche. In Watte einpacken hat bisher auch nicht geholfen. 
Schlimm genug die armen Kinder im Schwimmbad mit Überlebenswesten a la Kampfschwimmer beobachten zu müssen - kurzer Exkurs zu Ende - jedoch übertragbar.

Der EVOC hat so weit ich weiß die DIN 1621-2 und mehr geht nun mal nicht. Damit kann ich bei jedem Rennen, Motocross oder MTB, regelkonform antreten. Gleiches gilt für die meisten Reitwesten. Für Brust gibt's leider, soweit mir bekannt, keine DIN-Vorgaben, hier streiten sich die Geister ob hart oder weich. Hauptsache sie passen richtig. Unserer hatte lange die Komperdell Balistic (nichts anderes als EVOC) und jetzt halt was hartes von Alpinstars. Beides gute Produkte, erfüllen ihren Zweck und mussten das auch schon des Öfteren beweisen.


----------



## Wyppsilon (20. Juli 2020)

icebreaker schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch immer die wie hoch man die Gefahr einer schweren Verletzung einschätzt, trägt man die ganze Zeit bedenken ist der Sport vielleicht der Falsche. In Watte einpacken hat bisher auch nicht geholfen.
> Schlimm genug die armen Kinder im Schwimmbad mit Überlebenswesten a la Kampfschwimmer beobachten zu müssen - kurzer Exkurs zu Ende - jedoch übertragbar.
> 
> Der EVOC hat so weit ich weiß die DIN 1621-2 und mehr geht nun mal nicht. Damit kann ich bei jedem Rennen, Motocross oder MTB, regelkonform antreten. Gleiches gilt für die meisten Reitwesten. Für Brust gibt's leider, soweit mir bekannt, keine DIN-Vorgaben, hier streiten sich die Geister ob hart oder weich. Hauptsache sie passen richtig. Unserer hatte lange die Komperdell Balistic (nichts anderes als EVOC) und jetzt halt was hartes von Alpinstars. Beides gute Produkte, erfüllen ihren Zweck und mussten das auch schon des Öfteren beweisen.



Ich hab jetzt gestern auch noch mal die Evoc bestellt, in ner Nummer größer, Hätte ich was anderes bestellt, wäre der Große die bestehende Evoc gefahren, der macht nämlich etwas langsamer und kann Gefahren schon besser einschätzen...
In Watte will ich keinen einpacken und er soll ja auch nicht schwitzen wie nen Ochse, von daher ist die Evoc sicher schon ganz gut, wobei nen bisschen Brustschutz schon auch dein wäre. Einen Abgang aufn Lenker hat er schon hinter sich, da wäre das ganz gut gewesen. Zum Glück ist er hart im nehmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icebreaker (20. Juli 2020)

Vor allem wegen der Brust und dem Rundumschutz hatten wir uns damals für den Komperdell entschieden. Verzichte muss man allerdings auf den Schulterschutz. Wieder eine Abwägungssache und vor allem eine Verfügbarkeitsangelegenheit in den hier besprochen Größen (3-6 Jahre). Ich präferiere hier aus eigener Erfahrung den Rücken- und Brustschutz. Das gilt für mich und den kleinen Schredder. Beim Zwerg noch durch einen Neckbrace unterstützt, da er mittlerweile 70 cm droppt und den ein oder Table in Gänze überspringt.


----------



## Wyppsilon (20. Juli 2020)

icebreaker schrieb:


> Vor allem wegen der Brust und dem Rundumschutz hatten wir uns damals für den Komperdell entschieden. Verzichte muss man allerdings auf den Schulterschutz. Wieder eine Abwägungssache und vor allem eine Verfügbarkeitsangelegenheit in den hier besprochen Größen (3-6 Jahre). Ich präferiere hier aus eigener Erfahrung den Rücken- und Brustschutz. Das gilt für mich und den kleinen Schredder. Beim Zwerg noch durch einen Neckbrace unterstützt, da er mittlerweile 70 cm droppt und den ein oder Table in Gänze überspringt.


In dem Alter ist das schwierig, leider... 

Meinst du diesen hier?


			https://www.komperdell.com/de/protectors/kids/produkt.php?id=6321_202


----------



## icebreaker (20. Juli 2020)

genau diese, nur designtechnisch älteres Modell. Sitzt bequem und wird jetzt solange sie noch passt zum Motorradfahren, Skifahren und gelegentlichen E-Trialen eingesetzt. Sollte die nicht mehr passen holen wir ihm die bestimmt nochmal in Größer.


----------



## Ani (21. Juli 2020)

Hat jemand die POC Pocito VPD Vest? Ist das “nur“ ein Rückenprotektor?


----------



## icebreaker (22. Juli 2020)

Hat der kleine Mann zum Skifahren. Ist aber "lediglich" ein Rückenprotektor.


----------



## han (23. Juli 2020)

Ani schrieb:


> Hat jemand die POC Pocito VPD Vest? Ist das “nur“ ein Rückenprotektor?


nutzen wir auch für unsere Kids, zum Biken und zum Skifahren. Ist aber "nur" ein Rückenprotektor.


----------



## Mzungu (27. Juli 2020)

Bitte bedenkt bei den meisten "Kinder"Fullface Helmen, dass das in der Regel lieblos kleiner gemachte Erwachsenenhelme sind. Ich hatte mal nen 661 Rage jr, der war knapp 200 g leichter als mein eigener Fox Rampage Carbon in XL. 1100 g sind für einen Kindernacken einfach VIEL zu schwer.
Jetzt haben wir einen MET Parachute (nicht das aktuelle MCR Modell) in S, der wiegt ca. 650 g.


----------



## daniel77 (28. Juli 2020)

Wir haben den TSG Seek youth, Endurohelm mit Abnehmbaren Kinnbügel und durch die gute Belüftung auch zum touren geeignet. Ausserdem auch preislich attraktiv









						SEEK YOUTH FR Kinder Freeride Helm  | ROSE Bikes
					

Der SEEK YOUTH FR von TSG mit abnehmbarem Full-Face-Schutz ist ein anp




					www.rosebikes.ch


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (23. August 2020)

Guten Morgen,
wir bräuchten Empfehlungen für eine Goggle , soll für ein Mädchen 8Jahre mit 52cm Kopfumpfang sein.

Danke schon mal vorab.


----------



## icebreaker (23. August 2020)

Wir haben die 100% accuri youth. Da bekommt man fast überall auch Ersatzscheiben zu kaufen. Falls nötig auch mit rosa/Pink Anteilen?. Muss halt nur mit dem Helm harmonieren, wobei ich auch nicht wüsste, wo es nicht funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwobenflyer (24. August 2020)

Ist es möglich für einen 9 jährigen einen Protektorenrucksack von Evoc in Größe S zu nutzen oder macht es keinen Sinn?
Diesen hier z.B.


----------



## delphi1507 (24. August 2020)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Ist es möglich für einen 9 jährigen einen Protektorenrucksack von Evoc in Größe S zu nutzen oder macht es keinen Sinn?
> Diesen hier z.B.


9 Jahre sagt so gut wie nichts aus... Er kann 120 oder 160 groß sein...


----------



## icebreaker (25. August 2020)

Sicher sinnvoll, muss halt ungefähr passen. Evoc gibt die Torsolängen auf der Homepage an. Bei Rucksäcken würde ich den Probanden jedoch immer testen lassen ob der sich auch "gut anfühlt" am Rücken, zumal die Rucksäcke mit eingesetztem Protektor minimal schwerer sind. Probieren geht über studieren!


----------



## Bastian_77 (25. August 2020)

Ich häng mich hier auch mal mit rein ... Fullface und Brustpanzer stehen bei uns auch an. 133cm lang und ca 55cm Kopfumfang. Einsatzgebiet wäre Bikeparks, knackige Trails und wenns mal mehr ans Springen geht. Budget gerne so niedrig wie sinnvoll möglich ;-)

Helm -MET Parachute HES Full Face Helm, gut durchlüftet und relativ leicht, mit 145€ noch OK. Gibts da bessere zum gleichem oder geringerem Preis ?

Oberkörper - da fände ich etwas weiches an sich schön, möchte aber Rücken und Brust schützen. Hinzukommt das die ja auch nicht so mitwachsen, oder täuscht das? Bei den festen fände ichFox Youth Raceframe oder Leas 4.5 Junior ganz gut, keine Ahnung ob die Größe passt. Aber auch das die "schneller" angezogen sind als zb irgendwelche Shirts gefällt mir.


----------



## Schwobenflyer (25. August 2020)

Er ist 148cm groß und mit der Torsolänge gerade so bei Größe S am Minimum. Eigentlich wollten wir die Evoc Vest Kid in Größe L aber die gibt es schon länger nirgendwo zu kaufen. Eine komplette Protektorenjacke ist zu viel des guten er ist  ja erst am Anfang mit Bikepark....


----------



## Schwobenflyer (25. August 2020)

ehmm?? schrieb:


> Ich häng mich hier auch mal mit rein ... Fullface und Brustpanzer stehen bei uns auch an. 133cm lang und ca 55cm Kopfumfang. Einsatzgebiet wäre Bikeparks, knackige Trails und wenns mal mehr ans Springen geht. Budget gerne so niedrig wie sinnvoll möglich ;-)
> 
> Helm -MET Parachute HES Full Face Helm, gut durchlüftet und relativ leicht, mit 145€ noch OK. Gibts da bessere zum gleichem oder geringerem Preis ?
> 
> Oberkörper - da fände ich etwas weiches an sich schön, möchte aber Rücken und Brust schützen. Hinzukommt das die ja auch nicht so mitwachsen, oder täuscht das? Bei den festen fände ichFox Youth Raceframe oder Leas 4.5 Junior ganz gut, keine Ahnung ob die Größe passt. Aber auch das die "schneller" angezogen sind als zb irgendwelche Shirts gefällt mir.



Als Helm könnte ich noch den Uvex Jakkyll HDE 2.0 ins Spiel bringen den gibt es auch schon ab ca. 141€
Uvex Fullface mit abnehmbaren Kinnbügel


----------



## Bastian_77 (25. August 2020)

Das Modell hier vom Alpinestars wär mein derzeitiger Favorit - gibts da Erfahrungen dazu ?


----------



## Sandheide (25. August 2020)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollten wir die Evoc Vest Kid in Größe L aber die gibt es schon länger nirgendwo zu kaufen.


Im Bikemarkt ist eine falls gebraucht in Frage kommt. 





						Oberkörper-Protektoren: 148 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Oberkörper-Protektoren ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 148 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## Schnegge (25. August 2020)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Als Helm könnte ich noch den Uvex Jakkyll HDE 2.0 ins Spiel bringen den gibt es auch schon ab ca. 141€
> Uvex Fullface mit abnehmbaren Kinnbügel


ich habe den meinen beiden Jungs auch spendiert. Bin jedoch vom Verstellsystem enttäuscht. Bei beiden Helmen sind die nicht mehr ok. Bei einem dreht das Rädchen durch und bei dem anderen ist hinten ein Steg gebrochen. Die erste Generation war wohl mit dem BOA System ausgestattet. Kenne auch Leute (Kinder u. Erwachsene) die den Helm mit BOA haben und damit zufrieden sind. Der 2.0 hat aber das IAS System welches um Welten schlechter ist. Steht so auch auf der Hompage von Uvex, auf den Bildern ist aber immer noch das BOA-System dargestellt. Gleiches gilt für die Darstellung in vielen Shops... Ansonsten ist er Leicht und schön, würde ihn aber nicht nochmal kaufen.
IAS System:




BOA-System:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icebreaker (25. August 2020)

Wen wir bei Alpinstars sind, wir haben diese hier https://www.alpinestars.com/products/youth-a-5-s-body-armor für den Zwerg. Kann er auch beim gelegentlichen MX tragen. Trägt sie allerdings ohne die Schulterschützer, da er diese als störend empfindet. Der Protektor hat bisher auch schon einiges einstecken müssen und verrichtet seine Dinge bestens. Die Evoc haben viele unserer Freunde und berichten nichts negatives. Helme haben wir für alle Einsatzbereiche einen separaten , aber der Met hat ganz brauchbare Testberichte, muss allerdings auch passen.


----------



## delphi1507 (25. August 2020)

ehmm?? schrieb:


> Ich häng mich hier auch mal mit rein ... Fullface und Brustpanzer stehen bei uns auch an. 133cm lang und ca 55cm Kopfumfang. Einsatzgebiet wäre Bikeparks, knackige Trails und wenns mal mehr ans Springen geht. Budget gerne so niedrig wie sinnvoll möglich ;-)
> 
> Helm -MET Parachute HES Full Face Helm, gut durchlüftet und relativ leicht, mit 145€ noch OK. Gibts da bessere zum gleichem oder geringerem Preis ?
> 
> Oberkörper - da fände ich etwas weiches an sich schön, möchte aber Rücken und Brust schützen. Hinzukommt das die ja auch nicht so mitwachsen, oder täuscht das? Bei den festen fände ichFox Youth Raceframe oder Leas 4.5 Junior ganz gut, keine Ahnung ob die Größe passt. Aber auch das die "schneller" angezogen sind als zb irgendwelche Shirts gefällt mir.


Schau dich auch Mal in einem Reitladen um! 

Die haben in der Regel Recht flexible weiche Protektoren am Rücken und auch vernünftige an der Brust! 

Es gibt da 3 Schutzklassen Kl 2 und 3 taugen auch fürs Bike. 3, ist aber deutlich steifer! 

Teilweise wachsen die auch ein Stück weit mit, da man unten am Steiß ein Stück entfernen kann und irgendwann wieder einfügen kann. 

Und sie sind deutlichst preiswerter als die MTB Kids Protektoren!


----------



## delphi1507 (25. August 2020)

ehmm?? schrieb:


> Das Modell hier vom Alpinestars wär mein derzeitiger Favorit - gibts da Erfahrungen dazu ?


Puhh recht steif denke ich...


----------



## icebreaker (25. August 2020)

Unseren stört sich nicht an der "Steifigkeit". Seinen Komperdell-protektor (weich) möchte er nicht mehr anziehen. Den Oberkörper kann man damit ja uneingeschränkt bewegen.  Kommt halt aus dem MX Bereich wo auch Steinschläge berücksichtigt werden müssen, man sich aber trotzdem Aktiv auf dem Bike bewegen können muss.


----------



## Bastian_77 (25. August 2020)

icebreaker schrieb:


> Unseren stört sich nicht an der "Steifigkeit".


Ich hab den jetzt mal bestellt, mal schauen wie er damit klar kommt. Ich selber werd mir auch einen Steifen Panzer holen.


delphi1507 schrieb:


> Schau dich auch Mal in einem Reitladen um!


Wenn der Alpinstar nix ist werd ich das direkt machen, da hatten wir in Brilon ja schon drüber gequatscht ;-)


----------



## Schwobenflyer (25. August 2020)

Schnegge schrieb:


> ich habe den meinen beiden Jungs auch spendiert. Bin jedoch vom Verstellsystem enttäuscht. Bei beiden Helmen sind die nicht mehr ok. Bei einem dreht das Rädchen durch und bei dem anderen ist hinten ein Steg gebrochen. Die erste Generation war wohl mit dem BOA System ausgestattet. Kenne auch Leute (Kinder u. Erwachsene) die den Helm mit BOA haben und damit zufrieden sind. Der 2.0 hat aber das IAS System welches um Welten schlechter ist. Steht so auch auf der Hompage von Uvex, auf den Bildern ist aber immer noch das BOA-System dargestellt. Gleiches gilt für die Darstellung in vielen Shops... Ansonsten ist er Leicht und schön, würde ihn aber nicht nochmal kaufen.
> IAS System:
> Anhang anzeigen 1104948
> BOA-System:
> Anhang anzeigen 1104950


Heute ist der Helm angekommen. Du hast recht der Verschluss ist der IAS und der drückt meinem Sohn direkt am Hinterkopf was ich für nicht gut halte. Ich habe mir jetzt noch den MET bestellt ist zwar kein abnehmbarer Kinnschutz aber wir haben ja auch noch ein normalen Helm der passt 
Ich bin gespannt auf den MET.
Nochmals danke für den Tip des Vesrschlusses.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastian_77 (26. August 2020)

Mal ne andere Frage - kannmal so einen FidLock Verschluss nachrüsten oder kommen die Zwerge gut klar mit dem Doppel D Ringen ?


----------



## delphi1507 (26. August 2020)

ehmm?? schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage - kannmal so einen FidLock Verschluss nachrüsten oder kommen die Zwerge gut klar mit dem Doppel D Ringen ?


Schwierig bis unmöglich hatte ich für einen meiner Helme Mal geschaut, eine Seite muss immer vernäht werden, es sei denn es gibt mittlerweile, mehr fidlock Verschlüsse


----------



## icebreaker (26. August 2020)

Sehr unwahrscheinlich, da der Verschluss mit dem Helm vernäht ist und zum Gesamtsystem gehört. Doppel-D mit Kinderhänden nur schwer vorstellbar. Unserer ist 6 und hat’s an seinem Motorradhelm und bekommts lang noch nicht allein hin.


----------



## Bastian_77 (29. August 2020)

Hier mal Bilder vom Panzer. Ihn stört es nicht. Passt der so von der Länge ?


----------



## olsche (3. September 2020)

Moin,
hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit folgenden Helmen:
Cratoni C-Maniac
Bulls Whistler CG
TSG Youthr FR


----------



## durchi (4. September 2020)

Mein Sohn fährt den Cratoni C-Maniac 2.0 MX. Sitzt gut und ist auch nicht zu schwer. Belüftung ist auch ok. Der Kinnbügel lässt sich recht einfach befestigen.


----------



## ibb (4. September 2020)

Bitte einen Tip welche Kindergoggles zum Bell Super 3R passen ( 9 und 8 Jahre). Hier in den Gschaeftln ist alles leergefegt, daher muss ich bestellen. Danke.


----------



## Ani (4. September 2020)

ibb schrieb:


> Bitte einen Tip welche Kindergoggles zum Bell Super 3R passen ( 9 und 8 Jahre). Hier in den Gschaeftln ist alles leergefegt, daher muss ich bestellen. Danke.


Haben zu dem Helm (kleinste Größe) die Fox Youth Main. Passt von der Größe her sehr gut dazu - haben davon noch eine "alte" Version bestellt, die neue sieht etwas anders aus, scheint mir aber in etwa gleich groß, passt wahrscheinlich auch.


----------



## ibb (4. September 2020)

Danke!


----------



## marcello2602 (14. September 2020)

Hey! Wir wollen das Thema Bikepark mal so langsam angehen. Unser Sohn spielt Eishockey und bekommt jetzt nen neuen Schulterschutz. Die haben auch immer gleichzeitig Brust und Rückenschutz. Wir sind am überlegen den alten dann zum biken zu nutzen. Meint ihr das wäre Sinnvoll? Es geht um diesen hier:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olsche (14. September 2020)

Auf dem Bild sieht der Rücken sehr kurz aus?
Evt. könnte der zum Radfahren zu warm sein?


----------



## icebreaker (15. September 2020)

Hab mal kurze auf der Homepage von Baur geschaut. Ist halt eine "reine" Hockeyschutzausrüstung und auf andere Krafteinwirkungen als beim Biken ausgelegt. Geht zwar hart zur, aber es fehlt halt der DIN Nachweis für den Rücken, die 1621-2 sollte der schon haben. Ansonsten wie Olsche schreibt, sieht's recht warm zum Biken aus. Besser was Bike oder MX spezifisches kaufen.


----------



## delphi1507 (15. September 2020)

icebreaker schrieb:


> es fehlt halt der DIN Nachweis für den Rücken, die 1621-2 sollte der schon haben. Ansonsten wie Olsche schreibt, sieht's recht warm zum Biken aus. Besser was Bike oder MX spezifisches kaufen.


Deutlich günstiger und mit gutem Rücken und Brustschutz dazu auch noch halbwegs belüftet und gerade für schmalere Kinder wird man im Reitzubehör fündig! Die werden in 3 Klassen eingeteilt. 1 ist zu wenig, 2 ist optimal 3 ist sehr steif und engt teilweise sehr ein. 
Gerade ein vernünftiger Brustschutz den ich leider auch bei vielen erwachsenen Protektoren vermisse finde ich wichtig, meine landen eher auf dem Bauch als rücken... Und ne gebrochene Rippe ist auch kein Spass...


----------



## icebreaker (15. September 2020)

Als Erstausstattung hatten wir auch eine Komperdell Ballistic aus einem Reitshop.. Denn kann man für alles verwenden, Reiten, Skifahren, Biken und Motorradfahren. Eine gute Klasse 2 Reitweste ist aber auch nicht viel günstiger als ein "genormter" Protektor, wenn wir die preislichen Ausreißer noch oben und unten mal weg lassen. Bei der Brust besteht immer das Problem, dass es wenige Kinderprotektoren ,mit der Brust prEN1621-3 Level 2 Norm gibt und man das Bauchgefühl, kombiniert mit den Versprechen der Hersteller zusammenführen muss.


----------



## marcello2602 (15. September 2020)

Ich danke euch. Dann werde ich mal in der Reitabteilung oder halt nach den "richtigen" Protektoren ausschau halten.


----------



## delphi1507 (15. September 2020)

icebreaker schrieb:


> Eine gute Klasse 2 Reitweste ist aber auch nicht viel günstiger als ein "genormter" Protektor, wenn wir die preislichen Ausreißer noch oben und unten mal weg lassen.


Na ja... Hab in Willingen und Winterberg nach einem Protektor für meinen jüngsten gesucht war nix in der Größe vorhanden, das was vorhanden war war Schweine teuer! 149 aufwärts was gefallen hätte 199.... Im Reitsport Bereich bist du meist mit unter 100 dabei...


----------



## icebreaker (15. September 2020)

Da müssen natürlich auch Protektorenwesten / Brust-Rücken-Protektoren miteinander verglichen werden und nicht Vollschutzjacken … Im Schnitt liegst du da bei etwas unter 100,- für die Kids.


----------



## delphi1507 (15. September 2020)

icebreaker schrieb:


> Da müssen natürlich auch Protektorenwesten / Brust-Rücken-Protektoren miteinander verglichen werden und nicht Vollschutzjacken … Im Schnitt liegst du da bei etwas unter 100,- für die Kids.


Wenn ich da was gefunden hätte ich was gekauft . Lieder war nichts zu bekommen... wichtig ist mir neben einem flexiblen Rückenprotektor ein vernünftiger Brust/Rippen Schutz.... 
Für mich selbst suche ich immer noch nach einem vernünftigen nur Brust Schutz, da auch auf langen Touren eh immer mit Protektorrucksack unterwegs bin, da die Flaschen Halterung am Rad unbrauchbar positioniert ist, und nen hipbag nicht in Frage kommt.


----------



## icebreaker (15. September 2020)

Das, dass Angebot für junge Kids eingeschränkt ist kann ich nur bestätigen, vor allem für die Schmalen. So sind wir auch auf die Komperdell gekommen. Mittlerweile haben wir was aus dem MX-Bereich, nur Brust und Rücken.


delphi1507 schrieb:


> Wenn ich da was gefunden hätte ich was gekauft . Lieder war nichts zu bekommen... wichtig ist mir neben einem flexiblen Rückenprotektor ein vernünftiger Brust/Rippen Schutz....
> Für mich selbst suche ich immer noch nach einem vernünftigen nur Brust Schutz, da auch auf langen Touren eh immer mit Protektorrucksack unterwegs bin, da die Flaschen Halterung am Rad unbrauchbar positioniert ist, und nen hipbag nicht in Frage kommt.


Aus dem Grund fahre ich im Park und kurzen (Trail-/Enduro)-Touren mittlerweile mit HipBag. Der Rücken ist frei und für mich und den Zwerg geht bei stabiler Wetterlage das nötigste (Schläuche, Pumpe, Werkzeug, Schokoriegel, Pflaster und 2 Flaschen) rein. 
Reine Brustprotektoren, die auch nicht so fett auftragen fallen mir nur der POC und was von Suicide https://www.suicide-protection.com/de/shop/schutzausruestung/category/66-brustschutz ein.
Fidlock hat auch flexibel zu befestigende Flaschenhalter im Angebot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (15. September 2020)

icebreaker schrieb:


> Das, dass Angebot für junge Kids eingeschränkt ist kann ich nur bestätigen, vor allem für die Schmalen. So sind wir auch auf die Komperdell gekommen. Mittlerweile haben wir was aus dem MX-Bereich, nur Brust und Rücken.
> 
> Aus dem Grund fahre ich im Park und kurzen (Trail-/Enduro)-Touren mittlerweile mit HipBag. Der Rücken ist frei und für mich und den Zwerg geht bei stabiler Wetterlage das nötigste (Schläuche, Pumpe, Werkzeug, Schokoriegel, Pflaster und 2 Flaschen) rein.
> Reine Brustprotektoren, die auch nicht so fett auftragen fallen mir nur der POC und was von Suicide https://www.suicide-protection.com/de/shop/schutzausruestung/category/66-brustschutz ein.
> Fidlock hat auch flexibel zu befestigende Flaschenhalter im Angebot.


Ja Normal-gewichtige Kids fallen aus dem Rahmen.. 
Hipbag halte ich im Sturzfall für sehr problematisch, sowohl seitlich als auch am Rücken getragen, daher für mich persönlich ein No Go... 

Die Brustprotektoren dürfen ruhig Vernünftige sein, Amplify hatte da eine super Weste, leider wird sie so nicht mehr produziert, und ich hab das zu spät mitbekommen... Mesh Weste mit der ordentlichen ausreichend großen flexiblen Brustplatte... 
Fidlock ist eine Möglichkeit baut aber relativ hoch damit bei dem Rahmen nicht wirklich sinnvoll anzubringen 








						ICB size XL NEW
					

Foto: ICB size XL NEW




					fotos.mtb-news.de


----------



## oberschorsch (15. September 2020)

Servus, kennt einer ne vernünftige OTG-Goggles für Kinder mit guter Belüftung? Die Brille ist 11cm breit und 4,5cm hoch. Oranges Glas wäre auch toll.


----------



## Tria (1. Oktober 2020)

GOLDSPEED Protektorenhose KIDS Schwarz
Gestern in Größe M ausprobiert.
Passt gut ab 110cm bis max.130.
Die Qualität sieht vom ersten Eindruck her, brauchbar aus.


----------



## below (1. Oktober 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ja Normal-gewichtige Kids fallen aus dem Rahmen..



Unser Junior is schon sehr zierlich gebaut, krebst mit seinen 11 Jahren bei knapp 30-33kg rum. Die Leatt Sachen passen perfekt!


----------



## olsche (20. Oktober 2020)

Brauche mal Hilfe zum Thema Knie/Ellbogenschoner...
Eher geschlossene, z.B.: IXS Hack Evo  / FOX Launch 
( https://www.rosebikes.de/ixs-hack-e...MI8PDH1qzD7AIVgeLmCh0vSwWIEAQYBiABEgLSefD_BwE
https://www.ski-outdoor-shop.de/pro...MI8PDH1qzD7AIVgeLmCh0vSwWIEAQYBCABEgJ87_D_BwE )
Oder offene, mit Klettbändern?








						PEEWEE Kinder Ellenbogenprotektoren  | ROSE Bikes
					

Die O’NEAL PEEWEE Kinder Ellenbogenschoner dürfen in keiner Grundausst




					www.rosebikes.de
				




Wobei die ja eher nur eine Plastikplatte als Schutz haben?
Figur eher so Spargel-mässig, Oberschenkel ca.31cm Umfang, Unterschenkel ca.26cm...


----------



## Fliewatüüt (20. Oktober 2020)

Also mein Kurzer , 8, hat weiche Protektoren. Mit dem Plastik kann er sich nicht so gut bewegen,  sagt er. Und ich halte es da dann so wie bei mir selbst auch. Was man nicht bequem findet, zieht man auch nicht an. 
Er trägt, da er sehr schmal gebaut ist, eigentlich Erwachsenen Ellbogenschützer als Knieprotektoren. Hat er im Laden anprobiert und für gut befunden. Kann ich nur zu raten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wyppsilon (20. Oktober 2020)

Kann da die Poc Pocito empfehlen, sitzen gut und sind bequem 👌 und POC hat Knie und Ellbogen einheitlich designt sodass ein zu kleiner Knieprotektor noch am Ellbogen genutzt werden kann.


----------



## Bastian_77 (20. Oktober 2020)

Also wir haben die Pewee hier, sprich nur mit Klett ... finde ich eher wenig befriedigend, die vertuschen bestimmt schnell ma beim Sturz.


----------



## icebreaker (20. Oktober 2020)

Unserer hat die IXS Hack und zieht die oftmals den ganzen Tag nicht aus. Passen wunderbar und sind die einzigen Protektoren, die auch äußerst schmalen Kindern passen. Durch das überziehen kann auch nichts verrutschen, alles bleibt wo’s hingehört und bequemer ist’s auch noch.  Ich würde mir auch keine mit offenem Klett kaufen, warum dann für den Junior.


----------



## biestli (22. Oktober 2020)

Wir haben diese gekauft..

Knie
Ellenbogen

unsere Kids gehören auch vom Körperbau auch eher zum Stangengemüse.

Die Knieprotektoren haben zwei Klettverschlüsse und man muss nicht reinschlupfen.


----------



## spümco (23. Oktober 2020)

biestli schrieb:


> Wir haben diese gekauft..
> 
> Knie
> Ellenbogen
> ...


Die haben wir auch (also die Schoner - nicht die Stangengemüsekinder) und sind echt super zufrieden damit!


----------



## olsche (23. Oktober 2020)

Danke für die vielen Meldungen.
Hab mich jetzt erstmal für welche von Bliss entschieden, da die grade auch zum halben Preis zu bekommen waren:








						ARG KINDER KNIESCHONER
					

Das Top-Modell unserer Bike-Knieprotektoren in der speziellen Ausführung für den Nachwuchs. Das flexible  ARG Pad überdeckt und schützt das Kniegelenk gegen Schläge und beim Aufprall von vorne. Gleichzeitig sorgen der ergonomische...




					blisscamp.com
				



Sollen heute kommen, ich werde berichten...


----------



## Motopola (23. Oktober 2020)

Servus,

was haltet ihr eigentlich von den Woom Helmen?



			https://woombikes.com/shop/product/kids-helm-15
		





Mein Kurzer (wird Ende Januar 3, KU 52cm) ist aus seinem rausgewachsen und ich suche gerade Ersatz.
Finde das Konzept mit Fidlock, den verdrehsicheren Bändern und dem stoßabsorbierendem Visier eigentlich ganz cool.
Scheinbar haben die sich bei der Entwicklung ein paar Gedanken gemacht, andererseits haben die bei Woom auch eine sehr gute Marketingabteilung.

Hat da jemand Erfahrungen?


----------



## olsche (23. Oktober 2020)

Zu den Bliss Schonern: Die Knieschoner sitzen gut (hatte mich an die KG gehalten, obwohl der Umfang da eher zu klein angegeben wurde.
Die Ellbogenschoner sitzen am Oberarm zwar gut, am Unterarm ist der leider zu weit. DA muss noch was anderes her.

Zu dem Woom Helm: Der sieht eher nach Reithelm aus? Schreiben können die immer viel entscheidend ist wie der zum Kopf passt. Ich musste 4 Helme bestellen bevor einer vernünftig passte. und dann muss der dem Kind auch noch gefallen!


----------



## oberschorsch (8. November 2020)

oberschorsch schrieb:


> Servus, kennt einer ne vernünftige OTG-Goggles für Kinder mit guter Belüftung? Die Brille ist 11cm breit und 4,5cm hoch. Oranges Glas wäre auch toll.



Ha, zitiere ich mal selbst.

Der Jung hat jetzt ne Smith Daredevil Junior. Hier ein Link. Die sitzt gut. Der Schaumstoff hält seine normale Brille richtig fest auf der Nase, ohne zu drücken. Er hatte nämlich das Problem, dass ihm seine Brille auf der Nase getanzt hat und er nix mehr sah. Jetzt ist alles gut.


----------



## thomasbee (11. April 2021)

Hallo, 
habe aus Gewichts- (und Farb-) Gründen den MET Parachute für meinen bald 8 jährigen, in Betracht gezogen (Alternativ Fox Proframe, aber etwas langweilig in Schwarz). 

Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen mit dem MET, er wurde hier im Thread einige Male erwähnt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (11. April 2021)

thomasbee schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe aus Gewichts- (und Farb-) Gründen den MET Parachute für meinen bald 8 jährigen, in Betracht gezogen (Alternativ Fox Proframe, aber etwas langweilig in Schwarz).
> 
> Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen mit dem MET, er wurde hier im Thread einige Male erwähnt?


Wenn es geht Testen! Nicht jeder Helm ist u jedem Kopf kompatibel, und nichts nerft mehr als ein störender Helm! Selbst hab ich den Programme Mal sehr günstig bekommen und finde ihn sehr angenehm, Optik ist mir relativ, vernünftiger Sitz und Schutz wichtiger...


----------



## thomasbee (11. April 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Wenn es geht Testen! Nicht jeder Helm ist u jedem Kopf kompatibel, und nichts nerft mehr als ein störender Helm! Selbst hab ich den Programme Mal sehr günstig bekommen und finde ihn sehr angenehm, Optik ist mir relativ, vernünftiger Sitz und Schutz wichtiger...


Äh. „Programme“? Meintest Du jetzt den Proframe oder den Parachute?


----------



## delphi1507 (11. April 2021)

thomasbee schrieb:


> Äh. „Programme“? Meintest Du jetzt den Proframe oder den Parachute?


Proframe und wieder wollte obwohl richtig getippt das Handy wieder Programm drauß machen...


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (11. April 2021)

Meine Tochter hat seit kurzen auch den Proframe, der ist schon sehr gut gelungen.
Aber um mich den Vorrednern anzuschließen, Kopf ist nicht gleich Kopf und Helm ist nicht gleich Helm.
Wenn ich mir einen Helm kaufe , kann es schon mal vorkommen, das ich knapp 50 Modelle aufprobieren muss, um den richtigen zu finden, da ich einen sehr schmalen Kopf und dazu noch Glatze habe.


----------



## thomasbee (9. Mai 2021)

Hallo,
ich suche einen leichten, gut belüfteten Full Face Helm für Trails und erste Bikepark Erfahrungen für meinen bald 8 jährigen. Er fährt zunehmend risikoreich, schnell und hat sich gestern wieder gelegt in einem Schlammloch mit fiesem, nicht sichtbaren Baumstumpf und dann an einem kleinen Baum hängengeblieben und so langsam wird mir mulmig. Ich weiß dass Helme ein sehr individuelles Thema sind und nichts Anprobieren ersetzt. Aber da die Helme ohnehin kaum irgendwo verfügbar sind hier, muss ich wohl online bestellen und ggf. zurückschicken. Würde mich freuen wenn ihr Erfahrung habt. In der Auswahl


Fox Proframe MIPS (scheint ein Klassiker, schon schön leicht)
IXS Trigger MIPS (noch leichter, wäre mein Favorit)
Troy Lee Stage MIPS (wirkt edel)
MET Parachute (kein MIPS, deutlich günstiger, knalligere Farben 

Bin für Eure Erfahrungen / Meinungen sehr dankbar.


----------



## rpguagua (11. Mai 2021)

thomasbee schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe aus Gewichts- (und Farb-) Gründen den MET Parachute für meinen bald 8 jährigen, in Betracht gezogen (Alternativ Fox Proframe, aber etwas langweilig in Schwarz).
> 
> Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen mit dem MET, er wurde hier im Thread einige Male erwähnt?


Wir haben den 3 mal zuhause...einnmal für den Papa, einmal für die mittlerweil 8 Jährige und einmal für den 4 Jährigen. Die Schutzwirkung wurde bisher am meisten vom 4 Jährigen ausgetestet und was soll ich sagen, ist super.
Der Helm ist schön luftig und lässt sich an den Kopf über ein Stellrad hinten anpassen (das können nicht viele Full-Facehelme.

Generell haben wir sonst noch an Schutzhausrüstung:
Protektorenjacke von Wish (ich weiß; hab sie auf gut Glück bestellt und hat sich als gut herausgestellt)
Auf dieser ist ein Nackbrace von O'Neal installiert (NX2 Neck Collar Youth)
Für die Arme und Beine haben wir TSG (TSG youth-knee-shin und TSG youth-ellbow)
Der kleine verwendet noch Hello Kitty Skateboard Schützer (so wie seine Schwester früher auch)
Handshuhe sind von Woom und O'Neal

Im Anhang meine Tochter mit 6 und jetzt mit 8.


----------



## Ani (5. Juni 2021)

Habt ihr einen Tipp für Handschuhe die in der Handfläche etwas breiter sind? Habe einem 6 Jährigen die ONeal Element Youth Größe 6 geschenkt, da mein Kurzer mit den Elements super klar kommt. Die Finger waren auch in Ordnung und hatten noch etwas Reserven, aber an der Handfläche saß das schon zu knapp. Wenn ich jetzt einfach eine Nummer größer nehme, denke ich, dass an der Hand besser sitzt aber an den Fingern dann zu losen ist. Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Handschuhen, die etwas breiter sind?


----------



## durchi (15. Juli 2021)

Ich suche für meine 4-jährige Tochter (Kopfumfang 51cm) nen Fullface Helm, der nicht zu schwer ist. Wir hatten den O Neil Sonus Youth getestet. Gepasst hat er, aber bei dem Gewicht von über 1 Kilo macht das fahren nicht wirklich Spaß. 
Es kann auch gerne was mit einem abnehmbaren Kinnbügel sein. Der Uvex Jakkyl hde in der Größe 52-57 war leider zu groß.


----------



## thomasbee (15. Juli 2021)

durchi schrieb:


> Ich suche für meine 4-jährige Tochter (Kopfumfang 51cm) nen Fullface Helm, der nicht zu schwer ist. Wir hatten den O Neil Sonus Youth getestet. Gepasst hat er, aber bei dem Gewicht von über 1 Kilo macht das fahren nicht wirklich Spaß.
> Es kann auch gerne was mit einem abnehmbaren Kinnbügel sein. Der Uvex Jakkyl hde in der Größe 52-57 war leider zu groß.


IXS Trigger FF Mips. Abnehmbarer Kinnbügel ist irgendwie nichts halbes und nicht ganzes. Der IXS kann mit Drehrad auf die Kopfgrösse eingestellt werden und ist einer der leichtesten. Teuer, aber gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## durchi (15. Juli 2021)

Danke für den Tipp @thomasbee 
Hab den direkt für beide Kinder bestellt.


----------



## thomasbee (17. Juli 2021)

durchi schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp @thomasbee
> Hab den direkt für beide Kinder bestellt.


@durchi 

Berichte doch mal, wie Dein Eindruck ist.


----------



## Albschrat (4. September 2021)

Gelöscht, da es „schon 3-4 mal erwähnt“ wurde…


----------



## olsche (4. September 2021)

Stimmt, wurde auch erst 3-4 mal erwähnt hier.
Meine beiden nutzen den von Komperdell...


----------



## passij (8. Dezember 2021)

Servus!

Hat jemand einen Vergleich/Meinung zwischen/zu der Evoc Kids Vest und der Pocito VPD Air Vest?

Und gibt es Knieprotektoren (bevorzugt weich, das ist wahrscheinlich auch der Haken) die halbwegs auch was fürs Skateboard sind? Fokus liegt aber auf dem Rad.

Einsatz: Trails, moderate Sprünge.
Alter: 8.

Danke!


----------



## delphi1507 (8. Dezember 2021)

passij schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Hat jemand einen Vergleich/Meinung zwischen/zu der Evoc Kids Vest und der Pocito VPD Air Vest?
> 
> ...


Nimm lieber etwas mit ordentlich Rippen Schutz! Aus eigener leidvollen Erfahrung das tut sehr weh und man fliegt eher auf die Rippen als auf den Rücken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baumannma (19. März 2022)

gibts eine empfehlung für knieschoner für einen 4 1/2 jährigen knirps mit dünnen beinen?


----------



## Sandheide (20. März 2022)

baumannma schrieb:


> gibts eine empfehlung für knieschoner für einen 4 1/2 jährigen knirps mit dünnen beinen?











						Kinder Joint VPD Air Protector
					

<p>Die Joint VPD Air Protectoren von POC sind die perfekte Lösung, wenn du dein Kind mit auf deine Lieblingstrails nehmen möchtest. Sie sind so geschnitten, dass du sie entweder für die Ellenbogen oder die Knie nutzen kannst. Willst du beides schützen, brauchst du zwei Paar.</p><p>Um für...




					www.bergzeit.de


----------



## icebreaker (21. März 2022)

baumannma schrieb:


> gibts eine empfehlung für knieschoner für einen 4 1/2 jährigen knirps mit dünnen beinen?


IXS Hack Evo und *Carve Evo+ (Empfehlung)* Waren die einzigen die bei den dünnen Beinchen immer gepasst haben und die Schienbeine noch etwas schützen.. Mit 7 Jahren kamen dann noch die ION in Frage (fallen aber mit 4 noch raus). Ansonsten alles ausprobiert.  Ich empfehle alles was in Frage kommt zu bestellen und auszuprobieren. Im Fachhandel bekommst du selten alle zusammen, vor allem nicht für die Kids.


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (21. März 2022)

Die Summit Youth von Pearl Izumi sind auch sehr klein, gibts in drei Größen mit der kleinsten könnte es klappen.


----------



## baumannma (21. März 2022)

hab die ixs hack evo heute morgen gekauft, die grösse KS waren ihm sogar zu klein, die KM passen tiptop.


----------



## duc-mo (21. März 2022)

Ein Bekannter hat für seinen Junior (7Jahre) eine Protektorweste von Fox und zusätzlich eine Protektorjacke von Oneal gekauft und will damit von Ski über Flowtrail bis Bikepark alles abdecken.

Mein Großer (7Jahre) hat beide mal anprobiert und ich bin echt skeptisch... Die Jacke hängt total locker an den dünnen Ärmchen und das Teil ist bleischwer. Ich sehe da ehrlich gesagt (abgesehen von den Schulterpolstern) auch keinen großen Mehrwert gegenüber der Weste zusammen mit eh schon vorhandenen Ellenbogenschonern... 

Aber selbst bei der Projektorweste bin ich hin und her gerissen... Die Hartschalen haben ganz sicher ihre Berechtigung aber gefühlsmäßig hätte ich lieber einen flexibleren und leichteren Protektor, weil ich glaube, dass die Akzeptanz höher sein wird das Teil dann auch zu tragen...

Wie sind da eure Erfahrungen?

Ich hatte mit Fullface, Knie und Ellenbogenprotektoren bisher ein gutes Gefühl, aber meine Frau hat den Rückprotektor gesehen und wurde ganz hibbelig warum "wir" sowas nicht haben...


----------



## delphi1507 (21. März 2022)

Wir haben den fix und der wird anstandslos getragen, es ist klar ohne Protektor kein Park... 🤷🏻‍♂️ Daher kommt die Frage garnixht erst


----------



## Charmaquest (18. Dezember 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

ich plane und schaue gerade mal wieder für die kommende Saison, mein Sohn (dann 7 Jahre) wird zT neues Material brauchen. Wir werden uns dann mal an die roten Strecken rantasten wollen, nachdem die Woodpecker dieses Jahr den Anfang gemacht hat. Vielleicht hat er auch Lust bei der Dirt Master Kinderserie mit zumachen, mal sehen.
Bei Knie und Ellbogen habe ich mich jetzt mal TSG Dermit Sleeves geordert, wir haben zuletzt mit diversen, günstigen „Klettband“-Lösungen keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht, verrutschen schnell und leiern aus.
Sein IXS Carve Shirt wird ihm nächstes Jahr bestimmt auch noch passen, schützt Schultern und vor allem den Rücken. Für mein Gefühl hätte ich aber gerne auch ein Neckbrace für ihn. Jetzt ist die Frage ob man zB in eine Leatt Fusion Vest investiert oder ob ein „einfacher“ Neckbrace ausreicht. Vorteil der Weste wäre der zusätzliche Schutz im Brustbereich, dafür geht das Carve Shirt am Rücken weiter runter. Aber beides zusammen wäre bestimmt mega unbequem.
Helm überlege ich auch noch, er hat einen alten O‘Neal Backflip, passt, aber recht schwer. Alpina Rupi lacht macht da gerade an, scheint mit 385 Gramm auch noch leichter als IXS Trigger oder TSG Seek.

Gedanken dazu? Vor allem zum Thema Neckbrace?


----------



## nicolutz (18. Dezember 2022)

Zum Thema Neckbrace kann ich leider nichts beitragen.

Helm habe ich gerade für meinen Junior einen Bell Super 3r gekauft. Mit ca. 780g doppelt so schwer wie der Alpina aber immernoch bedeutend leider wie der Oneal. Dafür mit Mips und abnehmbarem Kinnbügel. Ab 52cm Kopfumfang verfügbar


----------



## Charmaquest (19. Dezember 2022)

Ich muss nochmal nachschauen, unser O‘Neal hat meine ich so 900 Gramm.
Nach weiteren Recherchen würde ich aber nicht mehr zu einem Helm mit abnehmbaren Kinnschutz tendieren. Oder welchen Eindruck hast Du beim Bell? Ist der stabil genug?
Schiele da eher Richtung IXS Trigger, der ist auch noch recht leicht und scheint luftig genug für Uphill.
Neckbrace macht soweit ich das verstehe sowieso nur Sinn wenn man den mit einem Brustschutz verbinden kann, sehe ich das richtig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Albschrat (19. Dezember 2022)

Wir hatten hier für die Kids zwei R3 mit dem abnehmbaren Kinnbügel im Einsatz. Würde ich immer wieder kaufen. Stecken ordentlich was weg und die Flexibilität ist einfach super.


----------

